# Hi from Fort Drum, NY!!



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome, from fellow Vet! Or are you still serving?

AT is a great source of knowledge and a lot of fun!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome Med......you're gonna love that Tribute ! 

DiD you do any salmon fishing up there? I used to go to Henderson Harbor every year....man I miss it.....


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello up there in Snowtown USA!

Did 4 years with the 10th Medical Bn. '87-90. 

Used to be some good hunting on post, good mushrooming, and some pretty good fishing in the area.......and bowling and drinking in the winter. Was about all we could do with 6 feet of snow.:wink:


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

*Hi Med*

We're just south of you, from Syracuse but live in Norwich now. We shoot all over and host shoots at our club, this year we are having a ArcheryTalk get together on our "Sportsmen's Weekend", a lot of ATer's have already been in touch and we will have details coming shortly.

There are quite a few ATer's from the CNY area on here!

Heather & Billy


----------



## medinarg75 (Jan 16, 2006)

Airhead said:


> Welcome, from fellow Vet! Or are you still serving?
> 
> AT is a great source of knowledge and a lot of fun!


Yes I am. Been in for 10 years now. I'm looking forward to chat and learn.

Thanks


----------



## medinarg75 (Jan 16, 2006)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Welcome Med......you're gonna love that Tribute !
> 
> DiD you do any salmon fishing up there? I used to go to Henderson Harbor every year....man I miss it.....


This was my first time salmon fishing. It was great!! Talk about a fight fish...WOW!! We landed about 5 salmon the smallest weighing about 16lbs. and the largest about 26lbs.


----------



## medinarg75 (Jan 16, 2006)

heathshayne said:


> We're just south of you, from Syracuse but live in Norwich now. We shoot all over and host shoots at our club, this year we are having a ArcheryTalk get together on our "Sportsmen's Weekend", a lot of ATer's have already been in touch and we will have details coming shortly.
> 
> There are quite a few ATer's from the CNY area on here!
> 
> Heather & Billy


Awsome. I want to eventually start doing 3-D shoots. Not many up hear that i've seen. I heard they're fun. If you do have a AT get together let me know. Its always great to meet experience archers and hunters.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT medinarg75. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## HankinsHunter (Nov 3, 2004)

*......*

Welcome.........just control yourself....AT can get addicting.:wink: 

Always good to see another NY'er joining up.

HH


----------

